# KLEIN Adept Pro Rahmen RH: M



## gotti (12. Februar 2009)

*KLEIN Adept Pro Rahmen in der sehr seltenen Sonderfarbe Gator Linear Fade* *Rahmengröße: M*
*Baujahr: 2001*
*Die Auktion beinhaltet folgende Teile:*


*Rahmen: KLEIN Adept Pro Aluminiumrahmen, Rahmengröße: M*
*Dämpfer: Fox Float RC*
*Adapter für Scheibenbremssattel Hinterrad*
 Der Rahmen wurde von mir 2001 in der Sonderfarbe Gator Linear Farbe bestellt und ist "made in USA".
Ich habe den Rahmen von 2001-2003 gefahren, seitdem wurde er nicht mehr genutzt.
Am Hinterbau sowie am Sattelrohr sind einige Steinschläge im Lack, der Hauptrahmen sieht aber noch super aus.
Sie bieten hier auf einen der sehr seltenen vollgefederten Rahmender legendären Firma KLEIN bicycles, der zudem extra in einer Sonderfare bestellt wurde!
Neupreis 2001: DM 4.000,-
Geometrie (lt. meiner damaligen Unterlagen):


Rahmengröße: M
Sitzrohr Rahmenhöhe: 44,5 cm
Tretlagerhöhe: 30,4 cm
Effektive Oberrohrlänge: 59,6 cm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 41,5 cm
Radstand: 106,3 cm
Federweg: 75 mm
Sitzrohrwinkel: 73,5°
Steuerrohrwinkel: 71,3 °
Durchmesser Sattelstütze: 31,6 cm
Durchmesser Schnellspanner: 36,4 cm
 *******************************************
*Die Ware wird unter Ausschluß jeglicher Garantie, Gewährleistung und ohne Rückgaberecht verkauft !*


----------



## Jmac (20. November 2009)

Hallo, ist der Adept Rahmen noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golfi7 (30. März 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> *KLEIN Adept Pro Rahmen in der sehr seltenen Sonderfarbe Gator Linear Fade* *
> 
> Ist der Rahmen noch zu haben??
> *


----------

